# Why Is Diwali Important To Sikhs?



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Why is Diwali Important To Sikhs?* 

The Third Sikh Teacher, Guru Amar Das institutionalized this as one of the special days when all Sikhs would gather to receive the Gurus blessings at Goindwal. In 1577 the foundation stone of The Golden Temple was laid on Diwali. The Diwali festival took place during the life of the sixth Sikh Guru Hargobind Sahib. The Muslim Emperor Jahengir, imprisoned the Guru and 52 Kings.The Emperor ruled India at this time. The Asian Indians begged the Emperor to release the Guru and the Emperor agreed but the Gurus said also release the kings. Guru ji had a gown made with 52 string pieces for the Hindus to hold. The Guru and the Hindu kings were also freed at Diwali, Sikhs were very happy when their leader was released. Guru Hargobind Sahib went to the Golden Temple Amritsar in the Punjab. Sikh Diwali is recalled throughout India and in many countries; each year to remember Guru ji's release. At Diwali we worship the religious freedom for Sikhs and this is why Diwali is called the Light Festival. As Guru's Mother was full of happiness that her son was released she ordered food and sweets and gave them to everyone. The worshippers float multi-coloured light candles on the water at the Golden Temple. The gurdwara, hold a grand fireworks display.​

*SACRIFICE ON DIWALI BHAI MANI SINGH 
* 
Bhai Mani Singh was a great Sikh scholar and martyr who was the scribe of the final version of the Guru Granth Sahib under the guidance of Guru Gobind Singh. In 1737 Bhai Mani Singh took permission from the muslim governor of Lahore for the Sikhs to celebrate Diwali at the Golden Temple on the payment of Rs. 5,000 as tax, a practice which had been banned. Not enough people attended Diwali that year because they were afraid of the muslim authorities and as a result not enough money was collected. The muslim authorities arrested Bhai Mani Singh and publicly executed him in Lahore. This great Martyr showed his courage as he recited Sukhmani Sahib while he was cut LIMB BY LIMB, JOINT BY JOINT and remained in high spirits through the torture.wahegurooo waheguroo wahegurooo waheguruooo.. 

*How to Celebrate Bandi Chhorh Diwas / Diwali 
* 
Guru Hargobind Ji was released in 1619 AD from the Gwalior fort and He also helped other 52 rajas to be freed from the life imprisonment. The celebrations were held when he arrived at Amritsar. 

Question is that why do we celebrate the day many hundred years after ? 
Do we understand ? 

Probably NOT. An attempt has been made to answer the above questions as follows : 

Purpose of the Celebrations is to remember Guru Ji and pray for one's own release from the imprisonment like 52 rajas. One might think that he/she is not in prison and is free to do whatever ... 

One might be wrong here. Most people are constantly being forced into the PRISON of pride, rat race, show off, peer pressure and one may go to the extent of turning morals against what Gurus have laid down (smoking, using intoxicants, adultery, removing hair and so on .....). Most of us are prisoners of the culture & society. 

Objective of the celebration is to pray for our liberation from the worldly bonds and act upon Guru's path of truthfulness to avail human life time (i.e. to be one with Waheguru / Lord). Rather than lighting a deeva of clay, oil & wick, one should light the mind with the divine knowledge contained in Gurbani. 

Therefore, lighting a deeva in true sense is acquiring Divine knowledge & virtues (being kind, humble, meek, tolerant, selfless, sweet spoken .....) that leads one to become one with Waheguru / God. 

Gurbani advises us which deeva to light and where in the following shabad ; 

Aasaa Mahalaa 1, Deevaa meraa ek naam dukh vich paayeyaa t'ail || un chaanan oh sokheyaa chookaa jum seon mail || 

which means that God's Name (divine devotion) is my lamp (to be lighted in the mind); I have put the oil of suffering (ego, jealousy, anger, lust, greed) into it. Its flame has dried up this oil, and I have escaped meeting with the Messenger of Death i.e. attained union with Waheguru. (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Page 358) 

May our prayers be listened and Waheguru grant us freedom, like the 52 rajas, from the worldly bonds (ego, lust, anger, greed, jealousy, hatred and peer pressure etc.). 

Awip mukqu mukqu krY sMswru ] nwnk iqsu jn kau sdw nmskwru. 

meaning that He (Guru) who Himself is liberated, liberates the universe (i.e. "Bandi Chhorh"). Nanak says, I bow (to the Guru) in reverence forever (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Page 295). 

Dhan Dhan (Great) Sri Guru Hargobind Ji 

*Bandi Chhorh Diwas (Diwali) of 1737 
* 
Bhai Mani Singh transcribed the final version of Guru Granth Sahib upon dictation from Guru Gobind Singh Ji in 1704 at Damdamma Sahib. After heavenly abode of Guru Sahib in 1708, he took charge of Harmandir Sahib's management. In 1737, invitations were sent to the Sikhs all over India to join Bandi Chhorh Diwas celebrations at Harmandir Sahib. A tax of 5000 rupees (some authors have mentioned 10,000 rupees) had to be paid to the Mogul governor of Punjab, Zakariya Khan. Bhai Mani Singh Ji later discovered the secret plan of Zakariya Khan to kill the Sikhs during the gathering. Bhai Mani Singh Ji immediately sent message to all the Sikhs not to turn up for celebrations. Zakariya Khan was not happy about the situation and he ordered Bhai Mani Singh's assassination at Lahore by ruthlessly cutting him limb-by-limb to death. Ever since, the great sacrifice & devotion of Bhai Mani Singh Ji is remembered on the Bandi Chhorh Diwas (Diwali) celebration.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

The is nice , and it should be shown to the sikhs at yahoogroups.com who are fighting on this issue ....


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

*






Why is Diwali Important To Sikhs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​Guru Amar Das (3rd Guru ) institutionalized this as one of the special days when all Sikhs would gather to receive the Gurus blessings at Goindwal. In 1577 the foundation stone of The Golden Temple was laid on Diwali by Muslim Saint Mian Mir. 
Diwali festival took place during the life of the sixth Sikh Guru Hargobind Sahib*. The Muslim Emperor Jahengir, imprisoned the Guru and 52 Kings.*The Emperor ruled India at this time. *The Asian Indians begged the Emperor to release the Guru and the Emperor agreed but the Gurus said also release the kings. Guru ji had a gown made with 52 string pieces for the Hindu prisoners to hold*. 
The Guru and the Hindu kings were also freed at Diwali, Sikhs were very happy when their leader was released. Guru Hargobind Sahib went to the Golden Temple Amritsar in the Punjab. Sikh Diwali is recalled throughout India and in many countries; each year to remember Guru ji's release. At Diwali we worship the religious freedom for Sikhs and this is why Diwali is called the Light Festival. *As Guru's Mother was full of happiness that her son was released she ordered food and sweets and gave them to everyone. The worshippers float multi-coloured light candles on the water at the Golden Temple. The gurdwara, hold a grand fireworks display. 
*
*SACRIFICE ON DIWALI BHAI MANI SINGH* 

Bhai Mani Singh was a great Sikh scholar and martyr who was the scribe of the final version of the Guru Granth Sahib under the guidance of Guru Gobind Singh. In 1737 *Bhai Mani Singh took permission from the muslim governor of Lahore for the Sikhs to celebrate Diwali at the Golden Temple on the payment of Rs. 5,000 as tax, a practice which had been banned.* *Not enough people attended Diwali that year because they were afraid of the moghul authorities and as a result not enough money was collected*. The moghul authorities arrested Bhai Mani Singh and publicly executed him in Lahore. This great Martyr showed his courage as he recited Sukhmani Sahib while he was cut LIMB BY LIMB, JOINT BY JOINT and remained in high spirits through the torture.wahegurooo waheguroo wahegurooo waheguruooo.. 
!!!DHAN GURU HARGOBIND JI & DHAN SHAHEED BHAI MANI SINGH JI !!!!!! DHAN=GREAT




GURU HARGOBIND, TRUE WARRIOR !!!!!
http://www.sikh-history.com/sikhhist/gurus/nanak6.html





BHAI MANI SINGH A TRUE MARTYR​


----------



## kamaljit kaur (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

Diwali was celebrated by the Hindus and Sikhs but it was mainly based on hindu story eg Ram and Sita. Sikhs were part of the celebrations. But at present Sikhs celebrate Diwali because 6th Guru Hargobind Ji reached Amritsar on this day. Guru Ji was released before the Diwali day and He reached at Amritsar on this day so this Diwali festival associated with this incident that Guru Ji reached at Amritsar and Sikhs celebrate Diwali for this reason. Iwould like to know that so what was the reason for Sikhs to celebrate Diwali before the release of 6th Guru Ji. There are no written evidence of Sikh Diwali.


----------



## sweet kaur (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

*Thanx for this info, i knew this but not in detail:happy:*


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

Sat Sri Akal.              Why don"t we celebrate with the same fervor and enthusiasm the birthdays our great Sikh Gurus and other important landmarks in our Sikh history as we do Diwali? Whatever be the reasons given by my good friends for the celebration of Diwali by the SIkhs,the simple truth is  that we are simply following the Hindhus.This is one of the main reasons we have not been to create our own distinct identity and the BJP and RSS people get the chance to describe Sikhism as one of the sects of Hinduism.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*



kamaljit kaur said:


> Diwali was celebrated by the Hindus and Sikhs but it was mainly based on hindu story eg Ram and Sita. Sikhs were part of the celebrations. But at present Sikhs celebrate Diwali because 6th Guru Hargobind Ji reached Amritsar on this day. Guru Ji was released before the Diwali day and He reached at Amritsar on this day so this Diwali festival associated with this incident that Guru Ji reached at Amritsar and Sikhs celebrate Diwali for this reason. Iwould like to know that so what was the reason for Sikhs to celebrate Diwali before the release of 6th Guru Ji. There are no written evidence of Sikh Diwali.



JIos..
Guur Ji was in GWALIOR FORT..600 MILES away through the rajasthan desert..from AMRITSAR....!!! Those days they travelled on Horseback !!

Guur Jis release..SEPT 18th....ARRIVAL in Amrtisar..DECEMBER 28th.
??????????


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*



devinesanative said:


> The is nice , and it should be shown to the sikhs at yahoogroups.com who are fighting on this issue ....




Totally wrong to "FIGHT"...only stupid people fight over such issues..why do we have brains ?? Discussion is Going ON...our History is being rewritten..becasue we just cannot accept everything told to us on "faith alone"...more and more RESEARCH is beign undertaken...lots of things will change..some accept the new evidence..others stick with Prampara.TRADITION..what thier fathers..grandfatehrs did.....thats both OK.


----------



## Kitneaadmeethe (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

Hello ppl,i am a hindu by religion and diwali a hindu festival though sikh bros. Celebrate it as data bandi chhod diwas. I think sikhs should call it "data bandi chhod diwas" and not diwali since diwali is hindu festival and sikhs celebrate it not because of shri raam return to ayodhya.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*



Kitneaadmeethe said:


> Hello ppl,i am a hindu by religion and diwali a hindu festival though sikh bros. Celebrate it as data bandi chhod diwas. I think sikhs should call it "data bandi chhod diwas" and not diwali since diwali is hindu festival and sikhs celebrate it not because of shri raam return to ayodhya.




I stand with you. We should joyously celebreate Bandi Chhor Diwas. Thanks.


----------



## Tammy1949 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

The is nice , and it should be shown to the sikhs at yahoogroups.com who are fighting on this issue ....


----------



## swati (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs ?*

All the sikhs who are aware of the incidence rather the history behind bandi chhod diwas call it by the same name n not by the name of diwali..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 12, 2011)

1. FIRST EVER 
BANDI CHODD" was GURU NANAK JI.......but that DAY is not even mentioned ?? LOL..why ?? Simply becasue theres no Diwlai nearby to attach it to.....

2. SECOND Bandi Chodd day is in* MAY*.............but its PULLED to NOVEMBER so it can be attached to Diwali.....

3. Chalki Muktas DIED in *MAY-JUNE*..height of summer....BUT the day was pulled to DECEMBER to enable Sikhs to clebrate MAGHEE the Hindu festival...

How many LIES can we create and beleive in jios.... How come no Gurpurab is dragged to coincide with CHRISTMAS...so we can also celebrate Christmas but as someother bandichodd maghi shagee etc etc etc type..No Gurpurabs come near EID either..


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hahahaha Gyani ji you are the champion of Sikh cause!


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 13, 2011)

Instead of attatching ourselves, limpet like, to one of the religions that is constantly telling us that we were born from it (and Gyaniji has confirmed what I felt all along), why don't we just celebrate Diwali as Diwali, a Hindu festival with a Hindu background instead of behaving like jealous neighbours trying to hold our own party, and moving around dates and events to justify it, We are Sikhs, We have respect for other religions, I see no reason why we cannot celebrate Eid, Christmas, Diwali as a tribute to Creator and Creation, but not try and integrate everything as being Sikh,  or else we risk being seen as Mr India, below  

Santa Claus Father Christmas Is He Really Indian Punjabi Sikh Hindu !      - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

Harry Ji..Guru nanak ji declared..TRUTH is HIGH..BUT HIGHER still is TRUTHFUL LIVING....but SIKHS threw that into the "Rubbish Bin"...as they cannot live TRUTHFULLY so they invent LIES to justify themselves..LOL...........


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

Btw Harry Ji..Last FRIDAY was THANKSGIVING in USA and also Shaheedee Gurpurab of Guru teg bahadur JI Sahib....what a wonderful UNITY of Concepts to Joyfully Celebrate BOTH worldwide....Thanksgiving to Akal Purakh in deep appreciation of The Principles that Guur Teg bahadur Ji gave His life to UPHOLD...PRINCIPLES that shine throughout the WORLD....but i didnt see any "Sikh" organization/individual appreciating the TWO "jointly celebrated"...is such only solely for Diwali and Holi etc ??  SIKHS today are not confined to Majority Hindu India..they live in Muslim majority areas, Christian majority areas..all over the WORLD and Sikhi is a UNIVERSAL FAITH...we should share the festivals of all HUMANITY....WE cannot depend on the Amritsar jathedars to provide leadership..they have sold their souls for 21 generations to the RSS..and wear BHAGWA glasses SO THICK that they even see "apples" in ORANGE !!


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 27, 2011)

Gyaniji

Surely as members of Creation we must celebrate all and every festival as if it were our own, but not try and assimilate it into our culture, celebrating Creation in any way is Sikh like, I believe, 

Oh well, tommorow is Pagan Free Love day, As a sikh it is my duty to honour this and celebrate Creation in the traditional pagan way............


----------

